# Picking on Stargazer



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Because she's a Bettarabian! lol


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

thank you!


----------

